# Summer Brew



## Loner (Jun 8, 2013)

Bottled up 6 gal's of lemon lime skeeter pee last night. 21 days from start to clear and bottled.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking good! Nice and clear; should be refreshing in the warmer weather. Enjoy!


----------



## Elmer (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome!
Well Done!


----------

